# Anyone used a flocking agent with success for algae in a pond?



## snakeynewbie (Oct 12, 2011)

My large koi pond has. Been overrun with suspended algae, the filter is taking out some but not all and all the algae killers I've looked at warn of deoxygenating the water which obvious,y not good for the fish! I had a thought of getting a flocking agent to try and stick together the algae particles so thie filter can take them out, anyone had success doing it this way? I've added barley extract to the water and sludge buster which should help to stop any new blooms but it won't get rid of what's already there. Any other suggestions short of running the hose in the pond and flushing it all out that way?


----------



## Russ2 (Oct 12, 2011)

If you keep the filters going and the water inlet back to the pond is breaking the surface tension then you should not have a problem with oxygen levels.
It takes about 2 weeks to work, so just keep an eye on them.
Or, buy a UV filter for about $140 depending on the size of your pond.

Cheers


----------



## snakeynewbie (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks Russ, I can't put a UV on it as I run the pond on solar as we have no power at our land and I'm yet to find a solar set up that is reasonably priced and powerful enough to run a UV so am stuck with just a large externally driven canister filter(running off a solar powerhead in the pond). The outlet for the filter is set up so it falls from above the waters surface plus I have a second solar pump running a fountain which further aerates the water. It's pretty bad at the moment so maybe I'll do a partial water change to bring the algae concentration down a bit and then go for the algae kill and hope for the best,


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 12, 2011)

Check your N03 and P04 levels as the algae will feed of them ,do you have a battery for the solar? because if the pump is turned of for more than 3 hrs the aerobic bacteria will die causing green water.


----------



## Smithers (Oct 12, 2011)

From this time of year more n more people get this problem and the main cause believe it or not was run off from the garden/lawn that had been fertilised recently to help the plants/lawn grow. Could this be the case? Best be checking phosphate levels and while your at it Nh3 Nh+4. Small but regular water changes + aeration will help if your going to use a flocculant, good luck


----------



## snakeynewbie (Oct 12, 2011)

Nah it's a raised pond Smithers so no issues with run off, I also feed sparingly so I don't think its a fish waste build up.

The solar system charges during the day and runs for part of the night in the middle of the night so only off for a max of a couple of hours split ov the night if tht makes sense, so while maybe possible I doubt it's the aerobic bacteria dieing off.

I did buy some shade clo to put over the pond to try and discourage the lgae too but there is a arge tree over the pond and it is enclosed on two sides by a fence and a shed so it doesn't get lotsof sun


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 12, 2011)

snakeynewbie said:


> Nah it's a raised pond Smithers so no issues with run off, I also feed sparingly so I don't think its a fish waste build up.
> 
> The solar system charges during the day and runs for part of the night in the middle of the night so only off for a max of a couple of hours split ov the night if tht makes sense, so while maybe possible I doubt it's the aerobic bacteria dieing off.
> 
> I did buy some shade clo to put over the pond to try and discourage the lgae too but there is a arge tree over the pond and it is enclosed on two sides by a fence and a shed so it doesn't get lotsof sun



Cool do you have a link to the model? because I cannot find any with battery backup that will last most of the night


----------



## snakeynewbie (Oct 12, 2011)

I have a couple of different ones running concurrently, I arranged them to run at different times


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 12, 2011)

snakeynewbie said:


> I have a couple of different ones running concurrently, I arranged them to run at different times



so they run on the same filter.... sounds expensive but I will look into that - The only ones I could find had a batt only last for 4-5 hrs after dark


----------



## snakeynewbie (Oct 13, 2011)

No two different filters, I have a large externally driven canister which runs all day and part of the night and my fountain is connected via a internal box type filter which also runs in the day and for part of the night


----------

